# Junkers Ju 88 A-1, Revell 04972, 1/72



## behell (Jun 13, 2009)

After the Ju 88 A-4 from 2011 Revell released now the back-dated version A-1 in 1/72 scale. Now 119 parts are waiting for the bench instead of 125 for the A-4 version.

A first quick look reveals some small areas with flash on the sprues. Not a big deal – but worth to mention. The details are impressive.

New sprue K (formaly C & D) including new wingtips, tail fin, rear cockpit instruments, landing flaps, rear upper section of fuselage

New spure H (formaly L) including new propellers, exhaust pipes & motor cowlings

New spures M-A & M-B (formaly J-B) including new rear canopy

The new decal sheet is designed by AirDOC. The bigger decals are well printed but the smaller ones (like the 87 Octan triangles) are diffuse or wrong in shape. Over all the decals are not perfect but OK and better than previous Ju 88A's from other companies.

Two Ju 88 A-1's can be decorated:

9K+AL from 3./KG 51, Paris, 1940 and 4D+CH from 1./KG 30, Aalberg-West, 1940. The first one is the most decorative version with yellow spinners and white wingtips/cowlings. See the box art and cover of the manual as reference.

The manual is, as before, easy to understand and the drwaings have a proper size. The colours are also mentioned by RLM numbers.

Revell is the first company ever who backdate a previous release into an older version of the Ju 88. This step was a long time overdue. So even as the kit has some minor problem zones (like the dive breakes) I send a big 'Thank you!' to the people from Revell accompanied with my whish for more versions of the Ju 88. Why not going a big step to an Ju 188? And if it will take another nine years ... I am the first who is knocking at Revell's doors!


Bye,
Bernd


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looking forward to the build! 🤙


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very first kit I had was the Revel Junkers JU 88back in the mid 60s when 12 O'clock High was on and I remember pretending it was a B-17.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lot of parts for 1/72nd. Looking forward to your build.


----------

